# 16 Tax Deductions UBER DRIVERS can use immediately



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

http://hurdlr.com/blog/uber/16-tax-deductions-uber-drivers-can-use-immediately/


----------



## CardinalFanSPI (Feb 16, 2015)

Dangerous territory to get into, if you're driving on insurance that doesn't cover commercial usage. Yes, these are deductions that certainly do apply to you, as a ride-share driver, but if you get into a disagreement with your insurance company over whether or not you're driving for Uber / Lyft / etc and they manage to get ahold of your tax returns, you're dead in the water.


----------

